# Who do you want/what do you expect? [merged]



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

*Who do you want/what do you expect [merged]*

I have to say Aldridge is the front runner right now. He seems to be capable of playing the 5. He has the back to the basket game we so desperately need. Is solid defensively and athletic enough to play the uptempo game. Unless a better option comes up via trade this seems like an obvious pick to me.

Edit: Mod's can you edit the poll to add Bargnani?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

Agreed, even if Aldridge isn't a centre I think he's still the frontrunner.

Bargnani might not be able to handle the pressure of being a top overall pick.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

You have Marcus Williams, Rudy Gay and Adam Morrison on the poll but no Bargnani? C'mon...


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

Haha I tried to get it in quick and didn't think it out...My bad


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

Yeah, I picked other just because how the hell do you not put Bargnani in that poll? He's a legit option for the first overall pick, moreso than Williams IMO.


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

aldridge


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

Not that it influenced my decision on the poll, that was a huge error on my part, but I really don't like the Bargnani pick...especially at 1

I really question the character of anyone who tries to dictate their position in the draft. This recent report should raise some serious character red flags. Not to mention the fact that his drive and competitivness has always been a serious question with this kid.

I think his talent would have been difficult to pass up at the 5th pick, but the interior presence combined with atheltic ability of LMA is too much to pass up


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

*POLL: Who do you guys want with the 1st?*

Double post


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

*POLL: Who do you guys want with the 1st?*

Oops.. someone beat me to it!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Who do you want/what do you expect [merged]*

i could post in this thread for the next 10 years wearing a smile on my face. 

peace


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Who do you want/what do you expect [merged]*

Aldridge. I don't think you can take Bargnani with the 1st pick. If you want him that bad, trade down for him.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

i voted aldridge...i really hope thats the name we hear come draft night...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

Guests, please register and join the discussion! It's free!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

If Aldridge is the Raptors pick & turns out to be the player that is expected of him & CV continues to improve & obviously we all know what Bosh is capable of.

C - Aldridge
PF - Chris Bosh
SF - Charlie V

OMG. That frontcourt is so full of promise.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Bargnani is too much of a question mark, and I don't think the Raptors need another forward in Alderidge... I'd want Morrison. I have a feeling that he will be the player of this draft. He has a desire and love of the game like no other I've seen in a while, and I don't have to talk about his scoring ability. Morrison will offer a scoring boost and I think he would fit well with the Raptors. He's not the athlete of some of the top picks like Gay and Thomas, but we've got enough athleticims as it is.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

mysterio said:


> Bargnani is too much of a question mark, and I don't think the Raptors need another forward in Alderidge... I'd want Morrison. I have a feeling that he will be the player of this draft. He has a desire and love of the game like no other I've seen in a while, and I don't have to talk about his scoring ability. Morrison will offer a scoring boost and I think he would fit well with the Raptors. He's not the athlete of some of the top picks like Gay and Thomas, but we've got enough athleticims as it is.


heretic!

random bum off yonge > morrison


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

^^^
the idea of some diamond in the rough euro is exciting. but i think the hype has made a lot more bad than good decisions in the past.
i think aldridge can play center in the NBA therefore he is the best center in the draft. the raptors need a center through FA, who they are going to have to give a huge paycheck to, or through the draft. i dont like anyone else at the top of any of the moc drafts, thomas and barganni are largely unproven. Morrison is the only other player I think we would be considering with the top pick, but I think we should go with the center.

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/lamarcusaldridge.asp


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

atcq1989 said:


> heretic!
> 
> random bum off yonge > morrison


I often make controversial decisions, but I'm rarely wrong. I was right about CV.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

if we draft a center, wat do we do with guys like pape and bonner? i guess they'll have sufficient minutes to backup bosh + the center. aldridge seems like the top candidate so far though, as people have mentioned.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think Aldrige can play the C spot... I think this line up would definetly get to the eastern conference playoffs.

C - Aldrige
PF - Bosh
SF - CV
SG - Peterson
PG - Mike James


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

mysterio said:


> I often make controversial decisions, but I'm rarely wrong. I was right about CV.


ok miss cleo.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Definitely Aldridge, don't think twice and don't look back.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Definitely Aldridge, don't think twice and don't look back.


yessir.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

atcq1989 said:


> yessir.


yep


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

aizn said:


> if we draft a center, wat do we do with guys like pape and bonner?


Who cares about Pape and Bonner? They're 2nd round picks, and the fact that we played them as much as we did contributed to us finishing with 27 wins and the 1st overall pick.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

gotta go with Aldrige if we stay at #1....its the safest and most sensible pick for BC to make with a game that projects to be that of a true 5 in the NBA and the fact that hes good friends with CB4 and all, it makes the most sense...

as much as I and many others on this board have fallen in love with the idea of getting Bargnani, BC can still add his international mark to this team with the 2 other picks in the 2nd round...

but then again dont rule out Bargnani at 1 or a trade out of the 1st to get Bargnani...Bargnani is a player that BC has scouted for so long and has so much knowledge about....if he truly feels that Andrea should be the Raps pick, i wouldnt mind it....BC has proven himself as a GM and i put a lot of faith into his decision making....


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Poll:Who will the Raptors select with the 1st pick in the 2006 Draft*

Aldridge, Morrison or Williams seem the most likely IMO


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Definitely Aldridge, don't think twice and don't look back.


I know we're looking for a C, and Aldridge can play C, but I think we should understand that he will be a project if he's played at C. He's not quite there physically and he has a ways to go to develop his game if he is to play as a center in the NBA.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I cant explain how excited I am about this. now that we don't have a crazy, out of work, bum uncle at GM i think we are going to be ok. when can bosh officially re-sign?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ The random Uncle Buck reference is priceless.

Bosh possibly not re-signing is such a dead issue it's like ancient history, now.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

The idea of having a Villanueva, Bosh, Aldridge frontcourt is giving me goosebumps. If we can keep this group together, then it has the potential to be the best frontcourt in the league in 3-4 years time.

I can hardly concentrate on teaching today. All I can think of is the Triple Towers.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Aldridge...Bargnani...Aldridge...Bargnani...Aldridge...Bargnani...

My head is spinning and turning in every way possible all the while with a huge smile on my face.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Definitely Aldridge, don't think twice and don't look back.


Thankyou!! 

This thread is soothing to me. I thought it would be a bunch of people saying we should draft bargani 1st overall. uke:

Hopefully all that stuff about bargani was just a giant smokescreen. 

I never though id say this but adam morrison might make alot of sense. Id however like to see Rudy Gay in a raps uniform next year. Good thing im not drafting since Aldridge is the logical pick.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Aldridge Aldridge Aldridge


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

atcq1989 said:


> ok miss cleo.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

mo76 said:


> :clap::clap::clap:


I can't believe people find moronically cliched comments like that funny or at all clever.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

mysterio said:


> I can't believe people find moronically cliched comments like that funny or at all clever.


Let's not fight.. Tonight is the night Raptors fan put aside their differences and rejoice! :cheers:


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

icehawk said:


> Let's not fight.. Tonight is the night Raptors fan put aside their differences and rejoice! :cheers:


Agreed. There's no sure thing in this draft, so it's not that out there to disagree with the consensus. Aldridge seems to be a solid and safe pick, but there are some very good alternatives. Some people just have no tolerance of differing views, I guess.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

mysterio said:


> I can't believe people find moronically cliched comments like that funny or at all clever.


I cant beleive you want to take credit for the raptors winning the draft lottery.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

mo76 said:


> I cant beleive you want to take credit for the raptors winning the draft lottery.


what???


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

icehawk said:


> Let's not fight.. Tonight is the night Raptors fan put aside their differences and rejoice! :cheers:





:cheers:


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Aldridge killing in the vote right now(72%), that also who I voted
Chicago and Portland fans are drooling over this guy, but don't think we'll pick him

All the other boards seem to think were're going with Bargnani, but this guy has to be the absolute truth to go first overall.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

mysterio said:


> what???


ooops, my bad. there was some guy on here saying that the raps won the lottery because he predicted it. I thought the miss cleo comment was reffering to that and you were the guy that said it. forgive me im a little excited about the whole lottery thing. good insight on charlie v then. I think morrison would definately make sense too, but i just dont like morrison.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

mo76 said:


> ooops, my bad. there was some guy on here saying that the raps won the lottery because he predicted it. I thought the miss cleo comment was reffering to that and you were the guy that said it. forgive me im a little excited about the whole lottery thing. good insight on charlie v then. I think morrison would definately make sense too, but i just dont like morrison.


fair enough. It's definitely exciting to get the #1 pick for once. Peace, dude.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Not to nitpick, but you guys should really start this thread over and put Bargnani as a choice.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I want Aldridge, but I'm kind of expecting Bargnani (please no)


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

aldridge sounds by far the best. Hopefully he measure like 9'4 standing reach and 250. And wins every agility test and every speed test. And breaks the benchpress record


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Warning: Long Post!

Having had time to let the reality sink in, I'm ready to logically spell out my thoughts here.

There are infinte trade possibilities, I'll work on some of those as well later on in another post. Most of these guys would look pretty damn good with the addition of a proper PG and a Veteran big.

*Draft Aldridge:* 

For this season - Aldridge is the biggest and best defender of the three, he is still gonna take a while to come in and kick *** defensively. Its a big adjustment. He's a good rebounder, and shotblocker, I think we'd do much better in those two categories. I don't like the way LSU handled him so easily in the tourney though.

Physically all three ( Bosh, LA, CV) guys are similar, but in terms of guarding them, a traditional big man is gonna want to guard Aldridge and play closer to the bucket. 


*Draft Bargnani*

This team is gonna be bad (ie like this year) at defending bigs one on one, and may have to institute a more gimmicky system involving zones / trapping. Sam had success fronting big men with Loren Woods early two seasons ago. That would be part of our game plan using one in front and one to help out. Not to say that won't work, but its more complicated. From my understanding of Bargnani - he's an ok shotblocker for his height (ie Bosh) , and ok rebounder (ie Charlie), but no better than that.
( this is assuming we play the much heralded "three headed" front court for significant minutes - otherwise he and Charlie are just gonna eat into each others time)


Offensively I can't imagine a front court in the league that could provide the mismatch oppotunities that this one will. Opposing centres will have to guard Bosh and he'll torch them. Small SF's are gonna have to guard a 6'11" player. All three are quicker than most PF's.

*Draft Thomas:*

I think he could be the most talented, but he doesn't fit in as well with the team.

We'd be quick and better defensively thanks to his great rebounding and weak side shotblocking. Still no ability to lean on a bigman. The same schemes proposed for Bargnani would work here, and be more effective. 

On offense I see him as a finisher on the break and a garbage man, both of which would be an asset. If we think we have a good pass first PG lined up somehow, he'd be a great addition. There wouldn't be the great mismatches that Bargnani would generate, but I think we'd get a lot more points inside. I'm thinking of him as Shawn Marion type without the range but more size and power. 


*Draft Morrison:*

I love Morrison. He has more passion and desire to win than anyone else in this draft. He also gives us a real second option on offence, and guy that can take and make big shots at crunch time when Bosh is taken away. Defensively he will give it his all and be a good team defender, but he ain't gonna be locking down the SF's of the league. This is risky pick as it might turn us into a run and gun team, and that only works with really really good PG play.


And finally the only other option i see at #1 is Rudy Gay.
*Draft Gay*

He would really be the complement to CV at small forward - agile, good defensively, If he was more on an on the court leader like Morrison he would be number 1 without doubt. Offensively he'd be a bit of a work in progress ( poor handle for an NBA 3 much less ever being able to play 2) Got a real nice looking shot though.

*************************************************************

So I'm not really worried about positional need, more about whose style and skill set will be the best in the NBA.

Its kind of weird to say this ( ie not my original thoughts) but I love the winnability of Thomas and Morrison. No matter who we draft we are gonna need to add the right PG and someone (even as a back up) to play down low. Assuming we get some kind of help in those two areas I think I would pick Thomas. He's got the same kind of fire that Morrison does, mixed with the athletic ability to be a defensive leader on the floor, and that is what this team needs more than anything.

I'm not convinced Aldridge is the right center for us, and if we want to make a run next year, I very much doubt that he'll be the defensive man down low quick enough for that.

*So to summarize:

bla bla bla bla bla Tyrus Thomas?*

Edit: I originally picked Aldridge in the poll last night right after we won.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

no brianer Aldridge he and Bosh at the 4 & 5 that's gonna create tons of mismatches. 
Now what I would do now is not go after a C for a long term deal instead approach Nzar/Pryz/Nene with 3-4 year offers like 3 years 14 mill offer 4 years 18 mill or somewher in that range I assume it might have to be higher buget BC has stated he will not overpay players. 
No team beside Atlanta can be stupid enough to give James 8-10 mill, the spot the Hawks have should comfortably get them Marcus Williams.
James I don't think will be a high priority on many teams Fa rader with his asking price I figure by the 2nd week of July he will realize no will pay him what he wants then I would offer 3 years 15 mill take it or leave it.
Ukic is still a big iffy whether he will be here this year and whether he is our answer at PG.
Sloakar no room for him unless Bonner traded
Now If I'm BC I'm calling for Barea, Brown & Washington for workouts very soon one of them could be our long term PG solution, need to give each 3 a good hard look.
Draft one of them with 35'th pick
I know BC has always started with a PG 1st to build around but I think the upside and skill of Aldridge is too good to pass to fill the void of a good interior C something we havent had since 2002 when Ad was happy here. Aldridge will be better than any of the C's that will be available in Fa (Nene/Pryz, Nazr) and will cost a lot cheaper.
After drafting Arauja Babcock said he is a guy that can come off the bench and give us 15-20 quality minutes, he could'nt give 10 on a consisatent basis :curse: 
I see Aldridge as a guy that can give us 20 solid minutes, sign any of the 4 C's listed above to 3-4 year deals have which ever to start and play 25 minutes. Try hard to package Aruaja & Bonner + future 2nd rnd pick for a vet that can provide quality leadership hopefully a SG.
Re-sign Sow to a 2 yr deal to be 3rd C for depth.

57 pick Denham Brown and will be sent to NBDL

signings 1/4 C's mentioned in this post
PG Antonio Burks invite to summer camp.
Buy out Alvin

2006-2007 Raptors

PG James/Calderon/Ukic/35th pick
SG Peterson/Grahem/Calderon
SF Villinueva/Bonner(if not dealt)/Grahem
PF Bosh/Villinueva/Sow
C [Mohammad/Pryzibilla/Nene]/Aldridge/Sow

not active
Williams
one the back up PG's

I was discussing with friends who could want the #1 that we could make a deal and we were thinking NY & Francis but then you gotta spend 6-8 mill on some average C, it may be a week draft but Aldridge could solve our poor interior D If BC makes a trade I have faith he will get us something good.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

I never realized how advantageous having the first pick would be, but it seems like the teams right behind us in the draft have thier eye on Aldridge

Chicago and Portland might become trading partners if they become really emanoured with Aldridge

If Collangelo is set on taking Bargnani, maybe Chicago gives up the #2 and #16 to get Aldridge?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Chicago is still going to get a player they want. I don't think they will feel inclined to move up.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I really don't understand why people are pitching trades to get more draft picks in this year's draft.

What on earth makes them think the Raptors want to get another draft pick? We had another pick and traded it, we have two second rounders and a very young team. It would make no sense to get another first round pick (unless they're planing a Vaquez situation and that player is Tiago Splitter in which case get that pick, lol).


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

shookem said:


> I really don't understand why people are pitching trades to get more draft picks in this year's draft.
> 
> What on earth makes them think the Raptors want to get another draft pick? We had another pick and traded it, we have two second rounders and a very young team. It would make no sense to get another first round pick (unless they're planing a Vaquez situation and that player is Tiago Splitter in which case get that pick, lol).


Yeah BC has mentioned several times about how you have to blend young players and vets. I do not think we need more draft picks than we already have. The 35 pick will get us a player with a shot at minutes this year (esp. if a guard ) the last pick can be a project to stick in the NBDL or in Europe.

I would certainly be willing to trade down a few picks if the throw in is a veteran player that can fill a hole on our roster, instead of more picks.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

just don't trade it for 2 players. Our talent is already spread around too much.


----------

